# دارة الكترونية



## A.Electronics (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هي بداية الي بمنتداكم الكريم واتمنى ما تكون الأخيرة
اتمنى من جميع المهندسين المتخصصين المساعدة في هذه الدارة
واخص فيهم المتخصصين من الاستاذ ماجد عباس محمد الى اي عضو آخر
الدارة هي Inverter
مواصفات الدارة هي 1000w
واذا كان يوجد آكثر من الف واط مو مشكلة
بس المشكلة تكمن في ان دارة الانفرتر تحتاج بالعادة الى ترانس (transformer ) كبير
وهذه هي المشكلة 
لأنه لدي الكثير من الدارات من الانترنت وغيرو وكانت نفس المشكلة 
مثلا شفت دارة ع النت بس تحتاج ترانس ما يقارب 83 آمبير
وبهالحالة تاخد حجم كبير 
هي مشكلة اتمنى من الجميع يساعدوني فيها وأخص المتخصصين منهم
وشكرا لكم على كل حال
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

A.E


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يناير 2012)

لا يوجد انفيرتر بدون محول
إما تقليدى من الحديد السيليكونى او من الفرايت
الأخير يجب الحصول علي الفرايت أولا و معرفة خواصه والتردد المناسب له ثم تصمم دوائر مناسبة له


----------



## emadeddin6969 (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ... يمكن أن تصمم inverter باستخدام الدارة 555

ولابد من أستخدام المحول وذلك لرفع الجهد ..

وهذه بعض الدارات البسيطة


----------



## A.Electronics (12 يناير 2012)

انا لم اقل لا اريد محول
بالتأكيد تحتاج لمحول ولكن دارة 1000 وات
تحتاج لمحول 83 آمبير وهذا المحول يأخد حجم كبير وانا اريد حجم اصغر 
وشكرا لمروركم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يناير 2012)

والحل كما ذكرت فى المشارمة السابقة هو محول فرايت سيكون أخف وزنا و أقل حجما


----------



## zeid25 (13 يناير 2012)

لابد من المحول الكبير إذا كنت تعمل في مجال التردد 50 او 60 سيكل
ولكن إذا كان التردد غير مهم بالنسبة اليك فيمكنك اسعمال محول صغير
ولكن بتردد عالي تماما كما يفعل المصممون في دارة الباور للكمبيوتر
...............
إذا كنت مضطرا للعمل على التردد 50 سيكل مثلا ولم تجد المحول الكبير المطلوب
فيمكنك دمج محولين او ثلاثة بربطهما على التوازي شريطة ان يكونوا من 
نفس النوع تماما.


----------



## makmedical (17 يناير 2012)

بس يا شباب وين الدارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.. استطاعة 1000واط


----------



## م/محمدخالد (17 يناير 2012)

الحل البسيط لهذا الموضوع هو احدى هذه الدوائر والتعديل عليها يكون فى جزئية الـــ POWER Transistors فتقوم بوضع العدد المناسب للتيار المطلوب على التوازى..سواء كانت هذه الترانزيستورز BiPolar او MOSFET او IGBT ولن يكون هناك تعديلات سواها ان شاء الله.....


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 يناير 2012)

توجد ترانزيستورات موسفيت حتى 200 أمبير 60 فولت و زوج منها يكفى على 12 فولت ل 1000 وات أو 24 فولت ل 2000 وات


----------



## م/محمدخالد (18 يناير 2012)

الزميل العزيز ماجد عباس محمد اود شكرك على ما تبذل من مجهود للرد على تساؤلات الزملاء ولى تعليق بسيط على ردك الاخير اعلاه....ليس كل ما يهم فى الترانزيستور الفولت الذى يقدر على العمل عليه او التيار الذى يتحمله فقط....ولكـــــــن هناك عوامل اخرى تؤثر فى الاختيار ...وبناءاً عليها قد اختار نوعية تتحمل 50 امبير ولا اختار نوعية تتحمل 200 امبير حتى وان كان الاخير سيسهل على الكثير من المشاكل فى التصميم والتنفيذ....وهذه العوامل المهمة تظهر بوضوح فى الدوائر التى تحتوى الملفات او المكثفات....ولا نلاحظ فيها سوى تلف العنصر الالكترونى بدون سبب واضح...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يناير 2012)

سبب تلف هذه العناصر هو عدم توفير الحماية الكافية مثل Free wheeling diodes و هذه الترانزيستورات استخدمتها فى التحكم فى سرعة موتورات تيار مستمر لونش شوكة و قامت بالعمل تماما ولم تتلف بدون سبب و الحمد لله ولا بسبب
المشاكل تكون مع الترددات العالية و يرجع فى ذلك لمنحنيات الترانزيستورات لكن مع تردد 50 ذ/ث فالآمر أقل خطورة
لاحظ أيضا أخى الفاضل أنه عند تحميل المحول ، تختفى خواصة و تبقى خواص الحمل وهذا إذا كان الحمل ذو قيمة محسوسة بدء من 10% من طاقة المحول


----------



## م/محمدخالد (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذا الرد الجميل وان كنت اقصد ان هناك قيم لبعض المتغيرات فى العناصر الالكترونية مثل di/dt اى معدل التغير فى التيار بالنسبة للزمن وكذلك المتغير dv/dt وهو تغير الفولت بالنسبة للزمن وهى قيم مهمة فى التفاضل بين العناصر الالكترونية وخصوصا فى اليكترونيات القوى وكلما كبرت تلك القيم كلما كان العنصر اكثر ثباتا عند التشغيل واكثر تحملا لظروف التشغيل وتغيرات الحمل.....وبالنسبه Freewheeling diodes قد تساهم فى الحماية ضد الجهود والتيارات العكسية والحد من تأثير dv/dt ولكنها لا تلغى تأثير العامل الاكثر تسببا فى تلف العناصر وهو di/dt .....


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يناير 2012)

و بالنسبة للتردد 50 ذ/ث فى الدوائر المعطاه كيف سيؤثر هذا ما لم يكن الترازيستور لا يتعامل من هذه الترددات
هل يوجد ترانزيستور ft له أقل من 5000 ذ/ث؟
dv/dt تؤثر فى الثايريستور لأنها قد تفرض عليه أن يفتح فى غير الزمن المرغوب لكن فى الترانزيستور فطالما لا يزيد الجهد عن المسموح له فهذه ليست لها هذا الأثر
ملحوظة : أنا ارد على سؤال السائل ولا أعطيه محاضرة لأقول له كيف يختار الدائرة

بالمناسبة بالنسبة للدائرة التى وضعتها فى مشاركتك السابقة






ما دور الزينر و كم تغذية المتكاملة 4047؟؟؟ هل تأخذ 12 فولت من المصدر المبين أم من الزينر حيث أن الطرف 14 غير مبين فى الدائرة؟؟


----------



## م/محمدخالد (19 يناير 2012)

Thanks very much for your Quite Reply, if the parameter dv/dt is for SCRs only as you mentioned, then the parameter di/dt is for all Semiconductors like Transistors with all its families, Thyristors , Diodes and also Voltage Regulators.
and this parameter is a limiting one that must be satisfied with a safety margin.
The answer for your Questions :
As mentioned in the data sheet for the IC 4047 : it can be operated to voltages up to 15 Volts as VDD.
but we use the Zener Diode to reduce the Supply voltage to a value that we can find RC network values to give us the Frequency of 50 Hz Using the Formulas given in the Data sheet.
any one can solve for the Voltage required for a desired RC network or ViceVersa...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 يناير 2012)

لو عدت للداتا شيت صفحة 5 من شركة ناشيوتال ستجد جدول للترددات فيه القيمة 220ك مع 1000 بف لتردد 1 كيلو
أى لتردد 50 ذ/ث نستخدم طبقا للمعادلة مكثف 20 نانو
أما استخدام تغذية 6.2 فولت فبالرجوع للداتا شيت للترانزيستور المستخدم ستجد أنه عند 6 فولت سيكون فى نطاق التكبير وليس فى مرحلة الوصل الكامل مما يسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارته
هذا كان سبب سؤالى لأن هذا الزينر مستخدم فى كثير من المواقع و رغم أننى سألت عن جدواه رغم مساوئ استخدامه لم يجب أحد
أما بالنسبة للجزء الأول فلا أريد الدخول فى نقاشات طويلة لكن لم أجدها فى خواص الترانزيستورات
ما وجدته هو Switching On time, Switching Off time


----------



## م/محمدخالد (19 يناير 2012)

ان لم تكن موجودة فى الداتاشيت فهى مجال دراسة عند تحليل وهندسة الدوائر الالكترونية ......


----------



## كميل الح (19 يناير 2012)

اذا تريد من 12vالى220v احسن لك تشتري من السوق لأن راح يكون آمن في محلات كثيرة تبيع 1000وات منها 

مجداف

مهندسون العرب 

هذي المحلات مشهورة


----------

